# Tarantula hunting in Austin, TX



## bugguy1 (Jun 19, 2017)

I will be in Austin next month and was wondering if anyone had any recommendations on places to find tarantulas to take pictures of. I would prefer national parks but am open to any suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## Josue (Jul 20, 2017)

West side of Austin is rife with hentzi. Try Wild Basin Wilderness Preserve or Balcones Canyonlands National Wildlife Refuge.


----------



## bugguy1 (Jul 20, 2017)

Thanks Josue! Though we missed this info for this visit we will be returning in 2018!


----------

